# Great Shed



## mot (May 8, 2007)

My neighbor has this shed. He initially put it on unlevel ground and had a hell of a time with it. You have a great start. His has stood up to a couple of Alberta winters but it's hard to say what will happen out in the +:30 timezone. Nice review.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

It's definitely better looking than the steel one I put up last year to get the Mrs. garden stuff out of my shop. And it really looks quite cozy there amongst the trees.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

Thats a pretty neat little shed. It looks pretty sturdy. That looked a ton easier than the little metal shed I got from Sears about 2years ago. I almost went insane trying to get that put up.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey nice shed …...so how many kids and all can you lock up in there??? and glad to see we are not cutting down any trees to waste on sheds…...After all we have petroleum sheds and it has a 5 yr warranty ….lol….just kidding of course…. I like yer shed ..I wish i had one and it was 1965 again…
thanks for sharing …


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

I could use one of those in my yard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Its been almost 2 1/2 years with the shed and it has been doing its duty of storing stuff. This week DW told me that there was quite a bit of snow on the roof. In previous years I kept on top of clearing the snow off . . . but this year I forgot.

As you can see from the pictures there is some serious snow on top. 15 minutes and I had it cleared. there was no damage what so ever. The roof is still intact and not bowed or cracked.

I give this another star.


----------



## tlp (Apr 4, 2012)

i cannot find this shed anywhere online or stores. does anyone know if is has been discontinued? it would be perfect for what i am looking for.

thank you


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

You appear to be correct TLP. I just checked Canadian Tire and Home Depot and neither carry it any more. That being said both have similar versions that I'm guessing would be similar.

Although no such snow loads this year, we still had a couple of buildups and the shed is still going strong with no breaks in the roof or sagging.


----------



## GerryT (May 5, 2012)

My wife just got one on sale at Canadian Tire here in Winnipeg for $300.00 .I Like>>>>


----------

